
U.S. Energy Flow Chart for 2016 - diafygi
https://flowcharts.llnl.gov/content/assets/images/charts/Energy/Energy_2016_United-States.png
======
danielvf
This is a great chart! Thanks for posting. It's amazing to see how much energy
counts as "rejected", and surprising to see that solar makes up 1/200th of the
US's power input.

